# Speedo Converstion



## DOUGLAS (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi:wavey::wavey:

I am a 65 year old Grandad and have bought for my grandson who I love to bits a Nissan Skyline R33 Gts Turbo which is JAP IMPORT.

Do any one know how I can buy a UK speedo showing miles per hour instead of kilometers. I am "Living the dream" What a fantastic car this is. The previous owner a Young Man bought the car and has spent £2500 on the engine alone. It is I think because I am not very tecnically minded it has been fiited with a IBC Intelligent Boost Contoller he has shown me a Dyno reading which shows the BHP at the engine and at the wheels which he said was about 320BHP I only Know it goes like STINK with a 2,5 6 cylinder 24 valve engine. I have stuck a picture of my Grandson next to the Kilometer with words "Dont BE a IDIOT" written underneath as I would like the car to be an investment for his future.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

to convert speedometer to read in mph you have to buy a converter chip these can be bought via ebay around £30 and literally takes 30 minutes to fit comes with all the instructions / same speedometer will read in mph
good luck


----------



## DOUGLAS (Sep 21, 2009)

*Speedo conversion from Kilometers to miles*

Hi Thanks for the reply:wavey:

My other "Toy is a Uk Mx5 . I have been told that you can buy a paper dial to "stick over the top" of the kilometer dial for the Mx5. Eunos Jap import which then read in MILES per HOUR.

Can this NOT be done for the R33. At 65 I am "living my dream " what a fab car these Skylines .If only they could have fitted all the modern driver aids of the year 2009 to this car when it was FIRST built Does anyone know if you can "FIT" a cruise contol to these cars as "wify" says I have a heavy right foot. My Mazda Mx 2006 model has "cruise fitted great for motor way driving.

God Bless John Douglas


----------

